# Mickey the blue check racing homer needs a home! CT



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Mickey is a found racing homer who was not claimed by her owner, despite several attempts to contact him. I am almost positive Mickey is a hen. She's a 2009 bird. I'm in Wallingford, CT and I will NOT ship.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

too bad about the no ship, that can take away a lot of potential good homes...

I thought you were going to keep her... what happend.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I know, but it's been 95-105 degrees here lately and she'd fry in a box. I was going to keep her but I can't find two more hens and I feel sorry for her in that cage by herself


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry, hope she finds a good home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> I know, but it's been 95-105 degrees here lately and she'd fry in a box. I was going to keep her but I can't find two more hens and I feel sorry for her in that cage by herself


oh, yes you are right, Im frying here in Va..it's horrible, good luck, you may want to bump the thread every now and then to get attention.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you both! We'll see what happens.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Thought I'd update on the Mickey situation. Over the last two weeks I had a couple quarantines end on new chickens. The newbies are the size of and smaller than my king pigeon, Speck. I noticed that the pigeons were INCREDIBLY smitten with the new girls and something told me to take advantage of that! I put Mickey back in the coop on Saturday. She and Speck almost immediately reunited, and she was back in his nest box that night. There have been no issues with the other pij boys as of yet. Speck is even allowing Mr. Buxton to use to nest box next door! Buxton and Francis are more into the new pullets than Mickey, and I've even caught them trying to mate the poor things, haha. Speck and Mickey have been pulling twigs and pieces of roots off the ground and packing them into there nest bowl  so cute. So it looks like Mickey stays as long as the peace continues! Yayyyy!


If you change your mind and decide to rehome her, I am trying to build up some breeding stock of racing homers. I am planning to go to the Falcon Field Pigeon Auction on Sunday August 8th in New Britain, CT. I could probably arrange to pick her up at that time. LMK. Peter


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Darn. I spoke too soon. 

However, with all of the unclaimed and unwanted pigeons we end up with, I don't feel comfortable placing her for breeding purposes. I'm sorry.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Darn. I spoke too soon.
> 
> However, with all of the unclaimed and unwanted pigeons we end up with, I don't feel comfortable placing her for breeding purposes. I'm sorry.


If I do not get this one, I will just end up with another breeding hen (hopefully a rescue) for my loft. Seems to me that finding a home for an unwanted pigeon should be your priority.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

You can do as you wish with the pigeons in your care, but I won't intentionally place an animal in a situation that I don't feel comfortable with. She's not an urgent case and she's more than welcome to stay with me for now. My priorities are just fine, thanks for your interest.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> You can do as you wish with the pigeons in your care, but I won't intentionally place an animal in a situation that I don't feel comfortable with. She's not an urgent case and she's more than welcome to stay with me for now. My priorities are just fine, thanks for your interest.


I know you will not ship but do you think you might still want hens for your bird? Maybe a pretty white one?

Tony


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello, Tony! Truthfully, I'd love to keep Mickey. If I could find a couple hens before I can find her a home, I'd absolutely keep her. She totally bonded with my king, Speck, and a day after I separated them she laid two eggs. It's just that Mr. Buxton is a busybody who needs to learn to mind his P's and Q's or live with having his feathered tushy kicked by big Speck every five minutes  I'd love to get Buxton his own wifey. And Francis, too. I've been struggling with this decision for weeks and weeks, and I decided that if I found the right home first, I'd place Mickey. But if I find two nice hens first, Mickey stays!

Why...might you have a pretty white hen who is waiting for a charming little WOE Tumbler suitor with a fancy pants name???


----------

